# Some Pics Of Ma Dug!



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, thought I'd stick some pics of my dog on, taken mostly at our local nature reserve: John Muis Counry Park.

Hope you like them!

...

...

...

...

...


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice doggy Cam. He doesn't look very old. Nice colour.

I had a boxer when I was a wee laddy. Judy was her name, had her as a puppy and she lived until she was 12. She had a lovely temperament and was a good pal to me.

I bet Barney likes your two youngsters, and I bet they love him.

You couldn't have picked a nicer dog for them, and for you and the wife, come to that.

Lovely dogs, I like Boxers.

I've changed my specs twice, 'cause you've changed your avatar.

Is this the one ? could be a certain resemblance maybe
















Dave....

watch should be on his left paw, is he keggy handed ?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Dave. The pics were taken a couple of years ago, he's much greyer now. You're right though, his temperament is superb. He's 8 years old now, coming up for 9. The Mrs. loves him but his slavers drive her mad!







He's my mate


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice doggy !!!!!

Ill get my mad Bart dog pics up in a bit


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

What make is he Jason?


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Thanks Dave. The pics were taken a couple of years ago, he's much greyer now. You're right though, his temperament is superb. He's 8 years old now, coming up for 9. The Mrs. loves him but his slavers drive her mad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its funny that isn't it, Judy used to do that, sit down and have a cup of tea and a biscuit, and she'd start to dribble. Great long strings of the stuff, used to blow bubbles too.

He looks in good condition, I thought he was younger than that.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my best mate


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ohhh, he's lovley Jason, I like his fly-away ears! Looks like he's laughing! How old is he?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

About 7 or 8, he still thinks hes a pup, hes such a softy


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Heres my best mate


He looks great Jase,

They're good company especially when you're on your own. He looks like he's having a good time.

Never had a retriever, people say how nice they are.

Bet that long coat gets in a mess sometimes, does he like the water ?

We've now got a Springer, Judy 2, can't keep her out of it.

Embarassing if you are near someone fishing.

Nice pic Jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Bet that long coat gets in a mess sometimes, does he like the water ?


He loves water







he sheds hair like you wouldnt believe, I have to hoover twice a day, I swear you can open a tin of beans and there will allready be a Bart hair in it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i like dogs,sadly the private housing i live in wont let me keep one







, anyway i dont think it would be fair on the dog, i have to settle with preying mantis as pets and im about to get a horned frog (pacman frog) , looking at the pictures its going to be hard to stop laughing everytime i look at the thing.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Bloody Hell! Whatever you do, don't leave him on your camouflage trousers!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

pugster said:


> i like dogs,sadly the private housing i live in wont let me keep one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pugs, it would worry me, are'nt the brightly coloured ones poisonous ?









Dave..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great looking dogs guys, this is Rusty, theoretically he belongs to Caroline`s Mother

but we keep telling her he`s Caroline`s dog Trusty and isn`t it amazing how much he looks like her dog
















Rusty aka Trusty aka Mr Woof, Head Of Security


















A dashed handsome fellow


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Head of security..I like that Mac!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Pugs, it would worry me, are'nt the brightly coloured ones poisonous ?


nah you are probably thinking of the poison dart frogs, they are nice but go for daft money ,this one however can bite when it gets bigger and can be fed on live mice,can grow upto 20cm and weight 2kg.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

pugster said:


> > Pugs, it would worry me, are'nt the brightly coloured ones poisonous ?
> 
> 
> nah you are probably thinking of the poison dart frogs, they are nice but go for daft money ,this one however can bite when it gets bigger and can be fed on live mice,can grow upto 20cm and weight 2kg.


Bloody hell, that's as heavy as a bag of sugar.

He could take your bloomin finger off. You can't reason with 'em you know.

Not sure I like the idea of feeding him live mice though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Can you lick them?

Or is that Toads?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Head of security..I like that Mac!


Every time he comes `home` after Carolines Mother *`borrow`s`* him he runs straight down the garden barking just in case there`s any unsavoury characters hidding in the bushes, clears out non resident cats a treat, he doesn`t hold with other felines bothering his `pack`


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Can you lick them?
> 
> Or is that Toads?


lol you can lick em if you want , who knows it might blow you a kiss







,as a side note its toads that get licked ,species used thus are bufo alvaruis ,skin secretions contain DMT ,losta silly sods buying the wrong sub species and gettting very ill in the process,guess you just have to know about ethnogenic drugs


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Cammy!

Bart's a dude. Have to find a decent pic of our Heron.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bleedin 'ell Cammy!

Was he 1st choice for the graveyard scene in The Omen
















Impressive animal!!!!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

My buddy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My mate Heron.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Beuties


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I didn't work I'd get a dog, I'd want a border collie.


----------

